# Snobby Chi...



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey everyone, I have this pic of Pea where he looks like his is just "too good" for anyone or anything...much less a picture...I would love to see pics of your Chi's being "Snobby" too!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

LOL How dare you MUM.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

*No kidding!! LOL!

OOH OOH! I have a lot of these! Well, the ones of Tito are more like, "No pictures please!" LOL! Check this out. 

Tito:

























































Marley:*


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Awwww, that's cute. I love the "snobby" expression on his face.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

I love the one of Mar closing his eyes... and you know I love the one with Tito on the ground with his nose up in the air!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

WHAT A GREAT THREAD! C'mon people! Keep 'em comin!!  

I <3 PEANUT! LOL!


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Found More!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

That top one is great!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

very cute!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

What cute photos! 

Here is Lola being a snob:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

All of those pictures are so cute.


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cute


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

LOL to cute! :lol:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Boogaloo said:


> What cute photos!
> 
> Here is Lola being a snob:


Ok. So far, LOLA takes the cake on SNOBBIEST CHI! :lol: :lol: :lol:  What a PRECIOUS PICTURE!  <3 HER!


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

She is Totally Snobby! I def love that pic...I am a sucker for close ups! LOL What a cutie pie she is!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Lola would say thank you, but she is way too good to talk to you people.

:lol:


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

:notworthy: LOL


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Boogaloo said:


> Lola would say thank you, but she is way too good to talk to you people.
> 
> :lol:



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

peanutnpepper said:


> :notworthy: LOL


Hee hee!


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> Lola would say thank you, but she is way too good to talk to you people.
> 
> :lol:


 :laughing5: :laughing5: that was a good one.... haha


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Why do the pics always turn out this way?! He just looks so snobby and stuff...like get that thing out of my face! :tongue1:


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

Oscar is a snob alreadly...









here's Bonnie being way too good to pose for a picture...


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Bonnie and Oscar are soooo cute!! :shock:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

It's because of the flash when you take a pic. They know it's comming so they close their eyes or try to turn away just like people do.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> It's because of the flash when you take a pic. They know it's comming so they close their eyes or try to turn away just like people do.


Yup.  And Tito has gotten VERY good at it. LOL! Bonnie and Oscar are adorable!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh, Ma, why do you even post these pics of me? I am too cute and wonderful for the untrained eye. *sigh*


LOL


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Weazle usually does not get snobby with me usually.
To me it looks like weazle is always studying me like in this picture








I think this picture is probably the snobbiest one I have of weazle









The pictures are kinda old since he still has the floppy ear in those... I kinda miss that. I thought his floppy little ear was cute


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: :lol: These pictures are great!!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

when beenie looks like this we either call him mister poutles or the scientist.. :lol: sometimes he looks like he should be in a lab testing stuff.. :lol:


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

is weazle chewing on your credit card in that last pic??? that's too funny.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm loving this thread!


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Me too, everyones pics are SO cute, arent they?!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

"What do you want?"









"No photos please"


----------

